# Free 30-minute album of New Original Halloween Music by Zyzzybalubah



## Zyzzybalubah (Aug 9, 2005)

I am offering my entire original halloween musical composition here for free.
CLICK HERE to DOWNLOAD "Fangdango" from www.archive.org

I was sick and tired of the only holiday music being remakes of classic holiday songs or just more compilations of the same material. So I redefined holiday music and created my own 30-minute halloween inspired instrumental montage.

It consists of 19 peices of creative outside-of-the-box halloween music, all fused together into one symphony of horrific harmony. This album is great for playing outside on Halloween and for getting into the Halloween spirit in October. But there are no "Happy Halloween" songs here. You will love it all year round.

Zyzzybalubah is the one-man-band musical project of Nick Gathany.

more zyzzybalubah music and information can be found at www.zyzzymusic.com

If you enjoyed this, I plan on making another 30-minute peice of original halloween music for halloween 2005,
but until then, let these bonus halloween mp3s help tide over the wait...

DOWNLOAD
zyzzybalubah_-_fangdango_outtake.mp3
zyzzybalubah_-_the_world's_smallest_coffin.mp3


----------

